# uBO



## fernandel (Nov 8, 2020)

Hi!

I scan my /home directory with clamscan and it found:

extensions/uBlock0@raymondhill.net.xpi: Urlhaus.Malware.191095-8836388-0 FOUND

After remove uBO and cl82.0.2

Thank you.


----------



## a6h (Nov 8, 2020)

The content of "Online Malicious URL Blocklist" filter in uBlock Origin Filter Lists can produce false positive:
Online Malicious URL Blocklist: https://gitlab.com/curben/urlhaus-filter#urlhaus-malicious-url-blocklist/


----------



## Phishfry (Nov 9, 2020)

I have noticed that ClamAV produces quite a few false positives. Open Office macros seem to eat up 150+ false entries.
But for me one pdf with a javascript embedded is enough to make it worth sorting through all the false positives.
That seems to be the main culprit that I have found on my FreeBSD desktop.
I dont think xpdf processes javascript so the vulns never get launched. I would have never found them by hand though.
Who would think that a pdf could lauch a javascript. Those dirty little rascals are always trying something.


----------

